# Osteoarthritis



## Trigger369 (3 Oct 2018)

Hi all . After having knee trouble on and off the bike and been back to see my bike fitter on a few occasions and not having any luck with during the knee pain I went to the gp. 
Was sent for an x ray on both knees and the results showed I have moderate osteoarthritis .now waiting on physio physiotherapist appointment. And been put on pain relief. Haven't been on the bike in over a month and its doin my nut in . I want to keep going with the bike but afraid to until I see physiotherapist . 
Wondering does anyone else here suffer with this and how it affects you and how you cope with it . Should I keep going or forget about it . Forgot to say I had keyhole in both knees in 2010 for torn cartalige .


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2018)

Yep I’ve had knee issues for 9 years. 

Management, Cycling despite the discomfort and medication. I’ve had a fair number of hyaluronic acid injections over the years with good succes (privately). Stretching when I get round to it 

However, I’m having arthroscopy in January (back permitting) to tidy up shredded meniscus and ratty bone surfaces as my knee locks. I’ll likely need a new knee within the next 10 years

Why can’t you cycle? Due to severe pain? 
All the many medics I see have said to continue cycle. Best thing for dodgy knees. Swimming good too, and walking 

You probably have the arthritis due to the meniscus removal unfortunately. How old are you?


----------



## Trigger369 (3 Oct 2018)

I'm 39 . 
Been cycling near 2years .it was odd how there had been no signs of pain at all up until I was on a 100mile sportive and the pain happened 40 miles in and I had previous done a 70 mile sportive 2 weeks previous . And I have been doing near 250 to 300 miles per month . 
The pain when cycling is on the outside and back of the knees . It doesnt start righaway but comes after 30min or so and gets really excruciating and i need to stop . and the pain off the bike is all round the knees with sharp jaggy pains and dull all over pain at night.


----------



## Trigger369 (3 Oct 2018)

Can't go out on weekend clubruns with the club as the last two runs I had to stop and get a lift home after 25 miles during a 50 and 60 mile spin


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2018)

Just do lots of short runs then? I only do ten miles maybe, then have a coffee or whatever and then another 10

However, when able, I ride every day to work or for leisure

Have you had an MRI to check the meniscus is ok. If you've had problems before and given your age and arthritis, it's probably degenerate and so easy to tear without doing much

Do you use ice, maybe start to control inflammation which is the enemy of joint surfaces. And get in the pool

Unfortunately, it's only likely to get worse as it's taken hold. Mine has in the last 2 years looking at MRIs.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Oct 2018)

I have a ripped cartilage in my right knee, happened about 12 years ago.
I also have arthritis (sometimes my digits lock).
Don't know if the arthritis is in my knee or not, I hardly go to the doctor, the arthritis was a chance discovery when I thought I broke a bone in my hand.
Starting cycling was the best thing I did for my knee, it's hardly ever painful now.
I tend to spin low gears, grinding gives me a sore knee after the ride.


----------



## Trigger369 (3 Oct 2018)

No ice or no mri as yet . This has just been the start of this agian for me so finding out how to go about things now is what I'm at .


----------



## Trigger369 (3 Oct 2018)

I can cope with the pain off the bike it's pain when on the bike and having to stop when on a ride I don't want . 
I'm thinking just keep on cycling but take it easy for a while spinning on low gears to see how it goes .
Would strapping the knees help any apart from looking daft lol


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2018)

Strapping probably won't help much, as cycling isn't weight bearing. Do you have swelling, if so compression may help. Just try little and often. You don't need to ride in a club to enjoy cycling

How long do you have to wait for physio? Can you go private, find someone who is cycling focused. You need the right programme of exercises and stretches that strengthen the muscles around the knee and work muscles that can be tight in cyclists, hamstrings, glutes


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Oct 2018)

Trigger369 said:


> I'm thinking just keep on cycling but take it easy for a while spinning on low gears to see how it goes .


You still won't be able to keep up on the club run, I think.
Well, I blame my knee for being slow


----------



## Trigger369 (3 Oct 2018)

Private might be the way forward just worried of being out a small fortune . 
And not being able to keep up is what I'm worried about too


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2018)

Trigger369 said:


> Private might be the way forward just worried of being out a small fortune .
> And not being able to keep up is what I'm worried about too


Keep up with what? Physio? Even in London, it’s not usually much more than £50 a time


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Keep up with what? Physio? Even in London, it’s not usually much more than £50 a time


I think @Trigger369 means keep up with the club run.


----------



## Trigger369 (3 Oct 2018)

Sorry I ment keep up with the group on club rides lol


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2018)

Trigger369 said:


> Sorry I ment keep up with the group on club rides lol


Just join a slower group. You don’t race do you?


----------



## Trigger369 (3 Oct 2018)

No no racing just for fun


----------



## Trigger369 (3 Oct 2018)

Currently go out with the b3 and was thinking of joining the b2 group as I was doing well . Now it might be better going out with the c group as it less distance and slower pace .


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2018)

Trigger369 said:


> Currently go out with the b3 and was thinking of joining the b2 group as I was doing well . Now it might be better going out with the c group as it less distance and slower pace .


Sounds a sensible plan at least until you learn how to manage the knee pain 

What medication do you have?
Get into the habit of icing the knee every night. 10-15 mins, ice pack wrapped in a tea towel


----------



## Trigger369 (3 Oct 2018)

Thanks for the tips . 
Was prescribed naproxen from the gp . Have only started them yesterday so will see how I go with that


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2018)

Trigger369 said:


> Thanks for the tips .
> Was prescribed naproxen from the gp . Have only started them yesterday so will see how I go with that


Did they give you a stomach protector to go with. And make sure you only take on a full stomach


----------



## Trigger369 (3 Oct 2018)

No no stomach protector. I know all about taking on an empty stomach .I learned the hard way . I took an antibiotic tablet recently one evening and forgot I hadn't eaten since breakfast and my god it was awful.


----------



## Trigger369 (3 Oct 2018)

Is there a big difference in using ice ?


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2018)

Trigger369 said:


> Is there a big difference in using ice ?


Can be yes. Try it. For stiffness, heat like a hot water bottle or wheat pack. Also to loosen up knee before Physio exercisess. Ice after to dampen inflammation


----------



## Trigger369 (3 Oct 2018)

Defo will give it a go . Thanks


----------



## raleighnut (4 Oct 2018)

Have you tried "Voltarol" or one of the other external pain relief gels, worked for me (Keyhole surgery on knee to 'trim' torn cartilage 12yrs ago with confirmed osteoarthritis)


----------



## Trigger369 (4 Oct 2018)

Have voltarol here but havnt used it daily. Might start tho
Went to bed last night and had a dull pain in both knees . Got back up agian and got two bags of frozen peas and lay with them on my knees for 15 min . I didn't feel a big difference but I was feeling ok going asleep . Woke thismorning with no pain and by the time I had breakfast the pains were back .


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2018)

Im having continuing shoulder problems. Im waiting for a scan, but osteo A is on the list of potentials. Im still lifting until a medical person tells me not to.


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2018)

Trigger369 said:


> Have voltarol here but havnt used it daily. Might start tho
> Went to bed last night and had a dull pain in both knees . Got back up agian and got two bags of frozen peas and lay with them on my knees for 15 min . I didn't feel a big difference but I was feeling ok going asleep . Woke thismorning with no pain and by the time I had breakfast the pains were back .


Check with your doctor about the voltaren if taking naproxen. It’s generally not advised to use two NSAIDs together.
Hopefully the naproxen will start to help in a few days
Get the heat packs too


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Oct 2018)

Trigger369 said:


> Forgot to say I had keyhole in both knees in 2010 for torn cartalige .


Are the benefits of the keyhole surgery not permanent, then?
I remember, in my case, the consultant said surgery was not recommended, he did not elaborate.
The pain in my knee was acute until I started cycling, then it gradually got better.
I did not start cycling because of the knee, but it was a nice side effect!
Of course, it will never be as before the cartilage rip.
I'm 55 now, have an active job with lots of lifting and walking, I guess some aches are to be expected at my age.
The ice pack stuff on the knee was not mentioned by Docs or consultant, so I never did it, but it worked when I pulled a muscle in my back.
I did not bother with painkillers, can't advice on them.
You're too young for a knee replacement on the NHS, if it ends up your mobility gets limited, I would go private, at the cost of having to take a loan.
Imo, physio exercises help, of course, but won't repair permanent joint damage.
With damaged knees, at 39 you won't be able to do on the bike what others your age can do, equal fitness assumed.
If being fast on the bike is very important to you I would explore surgery options.
If you can live with being slower or with riding shorter distances until you knees recover a bit I would put surgery off till when/if you develop mobility issues.


----------



## Smudge (4 Oct 2018)

Osteoarthritis is another of my health probs, although i dont get it in my knees. Its in my hands and to a lesser extent in my left elbow.
I use anti inflammatories. Meloxicam seemed to work better for me than Naproxen, but only a bit better. Have to take Omeprazole with them for the associated stomach thing. Also occasionally use NSAID gel Piroxicam. Also had steroid injections that did nothing for me at all. Also tried Flexiseq, £14 for a small tube (cant get it on scrip) that did sod all. Some people swear by this, but for me it was snake oil.
All of these things may or may not work for you.

Osteoarthritis is something that i now just try to live with.


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Are the benefits of the keyhole surgery not permanent, then?
> I remember, in my case, the consultant said surgery was not recommended, he did not elaborate.
> The pain in my knee was acute until I started cycling, then it gradually got better.
> I did not start cycling because of the knee, but it was a nice side effect!
> ...



If you’ve had cartilage removed (as is usual especially in older, 30+), then it is entirely possible to retear the meniscus. Also, removing it changes the biomechanics in the knee, and also removes shock absorption, so arthritis (damage to the bone surface) is a common consequence. The arthritis in turn can lead to inflammation. more degeneration and damage to the meniscus and so on in a vicious cycle until the meniscus is completely fubared and also the bone surfaces. The eventual end being a joint replacement. However, even privately, joint replacement is avoided in the under 50s as the prosthesis has a finite lifespan and revisions are undesirable. There are other surgical and non surgical options but when there’s even moderate damage, they just delay the inevitable. Surgery isn’t a panacea, especially if pain is the main symptom as it can’t adequately fix the cause of pain (inflammation and bone damage). It can be useful if the knee is locking or giving away due trapped tissue or loose bodies. MRI usually needed. X-ray really just shows misalignment and joint space deterioration from surface loss

http://www.kneeguru.co.uk/KNEEnotes/primers/joint-cartilage-osteoarthritis

http://www.kneeguru.co.uk/KNEEnotes/primers/osteoarthritis-management-options


----------



## Trigger369 (4 Oct 2018)

I'm busy this weekend so will aim for a bike ride next weekend a small easy ride tbh to see how I go . Thanks for all the input really appreciate it . 
Just need to get physio started now


----------



## MachersMan (16 Oct 2018)

I'm riddled with osteoarthritis after 40 years laying bricks, blocks and stone. I was told I need to wait until I'm 60 before I can go on the list for a new hip (NHS). That was in 2013 and since I've just learned to live with it. My GP said loosing weight and low impact exercise to strengthen the tissue around the effected joints would ease the symptoms and he was right. I rarely need any meds these days. On the bike I sometimes get mild pain in the knees at the beginning of a ride but the hips cope well and I've had no problems so far.


----------



## gbb (17 Oct 2018)

I'm 60 and it came on very suddenly at around 59. Always suffered with lower back problems and often had a reasonably physical job, plus OA is present in my mum's side of the family.
Uggggh, aches in the hips, the first 6 months were terrible. Started taking cod liver oil capsules maybe 6 months ago and after a month I thought I was getting some benefit but the aches came back..,,but they've now receded for the last couple weeks, still sore and stiff when waking, easing after an hour, and while the evenings were very painful after a days work, it's easier now...not good, but better. I only take the minimal amount of ibrufen or paracetamol I need to to keep it at bay, I'm a bit averse to the thought of regular medicines, not for any great reason, just suspicious of longer term effects.
Occasional stretching, not enough though in all honesty....and keep struggling on, its all a bit pants.


----------



## Trigger369 (21 Oct 2018)

Well guys . I've been back out on the bike yesterday . The first in about 5 weeks. 
Going to bed the night before my knees were giving me agro. Got up next morning and had no pain .had it in my head to go for a hours ride and see how it goes. Yea right that didn't happen .went out on a group ride with intentions to head back early ,well I felt good so went on for 20miles before I split off . Still had no pain at that point I thought it was better to quit while I was ahead . In all I done 43miles and felt good . 
I think the higher cadence and lower gears and less grinding done the trick .maye I shouldn't have done 43 miles but I was enjoying being on the bike . Knees felt good after the ride and thismorning when I woke up . Went out at lunchtime today to watch a cyclocross race for 2 hours and I was in agony with just standing and have been sore since . How does that work ?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Oct 2018)

Trigger369 said:


> I was in agony with just standing


Yes, I can relate to that.
A lot of standing still aggravates my bad knee too.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2018)

Same here with my knee.


----------



## vickster (22 Oct 2018)

Trigger369 said:


> Well guys . I've been back out on the bike yesterday . The first in about 5 weeks.
> Going to bed the night before my knees were giving me agro. Got up next morning and had no pain .had it in my head to go for a hours ride and see how it goes. Yea right that didn't happen .went out on a group ride with intentions to head back early ,well I felt good so went on for 20miles before I split off . Still had no pain at that point I thought it was better to quit while I was ahead . In all I done 43miles and felt good .
> I think the higher cadence and lower gears and less grinding done the trick .maye I shouldn't have done 43 miles but I was enjoying being on the bike . Knees felt good after the ride and thismorning when I woke up . Went out at lunchtime today to watch a cyclocross race for 2 hours and I was in agony with just standing and have been sore since . How does that work ?


Because standing especially on uneven ground, you’re putting lots of weight through your legs. Cycling not so much


----------



## MachersMan (22 Oct 2018)

I agree with Vickster, on the bike most of your weight goes down the seat post. 70% I think but happy to be corrected as its just a bell ringing, probably read it somewhere.


----------



## vickster (22 Oct 2018)

MachersMan said:


> I agree with Vickster, on the bike most of your weight goes down the seat post. 70% I think but happy to be corrected as its just a bell ringing, probably read it somewhere.


Also, as explained by my physio, when cycling, assume your bike (and cleats) is set up right your knee only moves through one plane and doesn’t (shouldn’t) twist


----------



## postman (4 Nov 2018)

Knees i can tell you about knees.Mine nearly cost me my job in 2003.All is great now though.So for nine years my right knee would swell up and lock,bone would rub i was useless.I had to lay out on a bed at work in the first aid room.I became a 'standing ' joke.One time it locked they put me in a cage and pushed me off the floor to the first aid room.Where it could take up to an hour to settle down,i sometimes could not bend it to get on my motor scooter,finished work at 21-30 could not get home while 23-00.
We it would swell up if i just turned sideways.so i was interviewed.So i saw my Doctor told him i was in a bad place and could lose my job.So months later i had key hole surgery,cut and trimmed the cartlidge and swilled out the garbage from years and years of damage.Well knowing i was in danger of losing my job i went back to work without permission of the Surgeon,well during a night shift it collapsed and an ambulance was called.i arrived at about 04-00 and i stayed till the next clinic,it was my Surgeon ,he hit the roof when i told him i had gone back to work,he did another operation and kept me off for nine weeks a grand total of sixteen weeks.
It is now 2018 because of the knee i took vol redundancy because it still swelled slightly even on permanent light duties that was 2006 three years after both ops.I still do the exercises even today as part of a keep fit routine i can cycle and everything is ok.So you should/will be ok but it depends what you do at work,too much bending and turning could cause swelling so take it easy.


----------



## Trigger369 (4 Nov 2018)

Im doing all I can in every way to help my knees while at work and everyday life and even when cycling to cause the least ammount of stress to the knees . 

But on a good note . I've had 3 club rides, one solo ride since this post was started and one today roughly 40 miles with plenty of hills . And I am quite surprised as I've no knee pain today just tiredness . Tho Ile bet tomorrow will be a different story .


----------



## vickster (4 Nov 2018)

Trigger369 said:


> Im doing all I can in every way to help my knees while at work and everyday life and even when cycling to cause the least ammount of stress to the knees .
> 
> But on a good note . I've had 3 club rides, one solo ride since this post was started and one today roughly 40 miles with plenty of hills . And I am quite surprised as I've no knee pain today just tiredness . Tho Ile bet tomorrow will be a different story .


Ice your knees his evening to reduce any inflammation. Heat if they feel stiff


----------



## kingrollo (9 Nov 2018)

Don't wait for the NHS - private physio is £35 by me. Its only shifted me out of the acute stage - mine is lower back related to the facet joints. Last weekend it was ok and I got for 15 miles - this weekend its a bit more painful so it might just be the gym and excercise bike.

I finally beat the GP into submission, and now MRI'S and orthopaedic consultations booked for late Nov/early DEC.


----------



## dickyknees (12 Nov 2018)

These are mine. Both knees need partial medial replacements. Cycling keeps them going but it is a case now of sooner rather than later for the op!













Knees



__ dickyknees
__ 5 Jan 2017


----------



## furball (7 Dec 2018)

dickyknees said:


> These are mine. Both knees need partial medial replacements. Cycling keeps them going but it is a case now of sooner rather than later for the op!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the X ray. I've been putting offogoing down the surgery route but I've come to the point of no return because I can't walk even short distances. My joints are more bent than yours. The movement when I walk now affects my hips. I have an appointment with the surgeon next week. Eek!


----------



## dickyknees (7 Dec 2018)

furball said:


> Thanks for posting the X ray. I've been putting offogoing down the surgery route but I've come to the point of no return because I can't walk even short distances. My joints are more bent than yours. The movement when I walk now affects my hips. I have an appointment with the surgeon next week. Eek!



Best of luck. 

When I asked the surgeon when I’ll know when I’m ready for surgery he said “Oh you’ll know”. Sounds as your nearly there. 

I’ve an appointment next week with an NHS physio for unloader knee braces as a last ditch way of delaying the inevitable surgery.


----------



## gbb (28 Mar 2019)

So about a year and a half after quite sudden onset of OA, around a year of debilitating and almost continuous pain in my hips, I might be getting topside of it.

6 months ago I described my pain level to the docs as at 6 to 8 most of the time. He told me to modify my painkiller regime, quite simply take cocodamol instead of paracetamol and / or ibrufen, try taking glucosamine sulphate and confirmed taking cod liver oil was a good thing.

I'd describe my pain levels now at 3 to 5 perhaps, Im still very stiff in the mornings and a fair bit pained for the first 15 minutes walking, then it eases off...and better still, it doesnt get so bad in the evening. I am perhaps walking less at work, maybe 10 to 12k steps a day instead of 12 to 16k...maybe that's helped as well. Havnt taken any pain killers for 2 days now , even better. On the slightly negative side, my knees hurt a bit nowadays.

Its always difficult to know if it's just a good temporary phase you're going through, perhaps it flares up and down naturally...but generally, the last 6 months have seen an improvement since taking the pills above.
Just musing for anyone that's suffering or interested


----------



## furball (31 Mar 2019)

gbb said:


> So about a year and a half after quite sudden onset of OA, around a year of debilitating and almost continuous pain in my hips, I might be getting topside of it.
> 
> 6 months ago I described my pain level to the docs as at 6 to 8 most of the time. He told me to modify my painkiller regime, quite simply take cocodamol instead of paracetamol and / or ibrufen, try taking glucosamine sulphate and confirmed taking cod liver oil was a good thing.
> 
> ...


Just be aware it is progressive. 
It annoys me that GPs only go by perceived pain level. In my case my problem is the mechanics of walking have been affected by the distortion of my leg due to the arthritis causing the cartilage in my knee to disintegrate on one side of the knee. The way this makes me walk means my hip on the same side is more painful than my bad knee. At the same time arthritis is progressing in the other knee and lower back.
I've got to the point I'm at now by only taking painkillers when necessary but the limitations on my movement mean surgery is now the only option.


----------



## Trigger369 (31 Mar 2019)

Since my original post I've had 6 visits to NHS physio. Which I have to say was a total waist of both our time. first visit I was given a few exercises and stretches to do .Each time I went I was given more exercise to do . Now I did do these exercises and stretches and it made me worse off . In the end the physio said just to keep cycling and doing the exercises just to keep the knees strong because the damage cant be fixed with physio . She was sending a letter to my gp and that was me finished . Since finishing physio a month ago I've not done the exercises but have been stretching before and after rides . I'm still having good days and bad days with knee pain but it's not stopping me ride . Not even a pain when riding only when off the bike but I haven't the power up hills that I had this time last year . I'm stopping the painkillers as I dont think they work .


----------



## vickster (31 Mar 2019)

Why have you stopped doing the exercises? They should be targeting the muscles that Cycling can cause to tighten and can lead to knee pain (calves, hamstrings, glutes, hip flexors). Stretching helps too, presumably it’s a good mix you do.

If you have swelling, you could use an ice pack to reduce inflammation. If you have stiffness, apply heat, especially before doing the exercises 

Cycling is non weight bearing and the knees move in a straight plane if your feet are in the right position, bike set up right.

Weightbearing, stairs put much more strain on the knees (4x body weight going up, 7 times down) especially if you are arthritic more in one compartment. Getting all the muscles balanced and providing the correct support to the knee helpful

Did you have scans?


----------



## gbb (31 Mar 2019)

It is a worry readingTriggers and furballs posts. It may be my OA is relatively mild, it may get worse, who knows...,but the first year of pain got worse and worse until I almost couldn't cope with it, it's really debilitating day after day week after week, month.....
But just now I seem to have improved. I never was very motivated to get out on the bike In winter so will have lost some muscle strength and that may be contributing to sore knees as I gradually start to push myself again.

Still very sore and stiff in the mornings but that shifts as I get going, the worst thing to do is nothing. No painkillers for 3 or 4 days now and even then I was only taking one cocodamol last thing at night to ease the forthcoming pain in the morning.

But I can be happy right now, my sympathies to sufferers....it is debilitating


----------



## Trigger369 (31 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Why have you stopped doing the exercises? They should be targeting the muscles that Cycling can cause to tighten and can lead to knee pain (calves, hamstrings, glutes, hip flexors). Stretching helps too, presumably it’s a good mix you do.
> 
> If you have swelling, you could use an ice pack to reduce inflammation. If you have stiffness, apply heat, especially before doing the exercises
> 
> ...


To be honest I got a bit depressed with work and stuff at home then not getting out for a few weeks on the bike and the pain in the knees . But I've had a few nice club rides in this nice weather and a few days off work and I do plan to get back to the exercise. No scans but did have xrays done .


----------



## vickster (5 Apr 2019)

To add to the knees and foot, I've now been diagnosed with arthritis in the AC joint in my right shoulder . 
Hoping a steroid injection will help


----------



## raleighnut (5 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> To add to the knees and foot, I've now been diagnosed with arthritis in the AC joint in my right shoulder .
> Hoping a steroid injection will help


A gentle


----------



## Trigger369 (6 Apr 2019)

I feel as if my bodys about to fall apart lol. 
I've also had a problem from when I started physio for my knees. I'm getting a burning/tingling sensation in my left leg wright in the front of my shin. And it is getting worse every day . Another trip to the gp is on the cards .


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2019)

Trigger369 said:


> I feel as if my bodys about to fall apart lol.
> I've also had a problem from when I started physio for my knees. I'm getting a burning/tingling sensation in my left leg wright in the front of my shin. And it is getting worse every day . Another trip to the gp is on the cards .


Where on shin or more around kneecap?


----------



## Trigger369 (7 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> Where on shin or more around kneecap?


Right in the middle between knee and ankle.


----------



## furball (7 Apr 2019)

Trigger369 said:


> Right in the middle between knee and ankle.


If the arthritis in your knee has advanced to the point that the cartilage has eroded there wont be any cushioning from the knee joint. Basically the impact of bone against bone will cause shin pain. Either that or if you are a runner, the pain could be from impact with the ground.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> To add to the knees and foot, I've now been diagnosed with arthritis in the AC joint in my right shoulder .
> Hoping a steroid injection will help


Much sympathy. Quite apart from the recent shenanigans, I've had both AC joints excised and sub-acromial decompressions on both sides, all for arthritis. I'm at the age where it seems to be springing up everywhere, like weeds...


----------



## vickster (7 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Much sympathy. Quite apart from the recent shenanigans, I've had both AC joints excised and sub-acromial decompressions on both sides, all for arthritis. I'm at the age where it seems to be springing up everywhere, like weeds...


Specialist did say that almost everyone over the age of 25 will have some degree of wear in the AC joint. I'm hoping the injection helps the pain and generalised stiffness around the shoulder even if the very obvious clicking continues


----------



## DCBassman (8 Apr 2019)

vickster said:


> Specialist did say that almost everyone over the age of 25 will have some degree of wear in the AC joint. I'm hoping the injection helps the pain and generalised stiffness around the shoulder even if the very obvious clicking continues


True, true. But some folks just seem to rot away in this fashion, whereas my wife has almost none anywhere bar one knee, where a meniscal tear was left untreated for 2 years. Her mother was also relatively unaffected right up to 102...
Good genetics there, methinks.


----------



## vickster (8 Apr 2019)

DCBassman said:


> True, true. But some folks just seem to rot away in this fashion, whereas my wife has almost none anywhere bar one knee, where a meniscal tear was left untreated for 2 years. Her mother was also relatively unaffected right up to 102...
> Good genetics there, methinks.


I have an inflammatory arthritis, under a rheumatologist now.
Genetics does seem to play a role (although it's not definitively proven), lots of knee and hip replacements amongst my great aunts and my aunt is quite bad but she's in her mid 70s
I injured my worst knee which led to the deterioration probably


----------



## dickyknees (9 Apr 2019)

Update ~ knees seem to have deteriorated to another level so brought forward the annual review with the consultant last week and I am now on the (long) waiting list for bilateral total knee replacements.


----------



## gbb (24 May 2019)

Knees are becoming an issue for me...sadly.
59 I got a sudden onset of permanent pain in my hips but nothing in the knees.
60, my knees have got worse as suddenly as my hips did. Strange sensation, not pain between the bones but more like the bone above my knee for a few inches is sore, like its dipped in something inflaming it.
Ironically, I'm managing pain control better now but my symptoms are getting worse. I did 10 miles on my roadbike last night and paid for it very quickly, very sore. Cocodamol taken.
Ebiked to work still today, 2x15 milers, sore again but not terribly so.
 I do hope it doesn't continue to get worse, if last nights ride was anything to go by, the roadbike may get consigned to the darkest corners of the shed...its getting that hard.


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2019)

Not good @gbb Fingers crossed you can get something sorted.


----------



## gbb (13 Jul 2019)

gbb said:


> Knees are becoming an issue for me...sadly.
> 59 I got a sudden onset of permanent pain in my hips but nothing in the knees.
> 60, my knees have got worse as suddenly as my hips did. Strange sensation, not pain between the bones but more like the bone above my knee for a few inches is sore, like its dipped in something inflaming it.
> Ironically, I'm managing pain control better now but my symptoms are getting worse. I did 10 miles on my roadbike last night and paid for it very quickly, very sore. Cocodamol taken.
> ...


Ironically, in the following 2 months since that painful roadbike ride...I've fared much better.
The roadbike doesnt get much use, maybe 1 ride a week of 17 miles and most of my riding is a commute of 30 miles total, twice a week on the ebike, but it's some kind of regular riding....and as I've cycled more, the strength and fitness has improved to the point where I'm only taking maybe one or two cocodamol (30mg coedeine/500 mg paracetamol) a week,...not much at all.
So overall, still in daily pain but manageable, still take 1000mg fish oil and 1500mg of glucosamine sulphate daily. Knees are a bit better, hips are sore.

Managing yourself may be one aspect. I walk circa 14000 steps a day, when I was really sore, it was busy and I'd be doing 16k...sometimes more, I try to keep it sensible now. On the bike, I avoid getting out the saddle on hills, keep the stress off the hips.

I'd swap the deep hip pain in a flash but there you go. Compared to a few months ago...its not too bad.


----------

